

PG&E Plans to Beam Solar Power From Space Back to Earth - physcab
http://features.csmonitor.com/innovation/2009/04/14/solar-power-captured-in-space-beamed-to-earth/

======
danielh
It seems the designers of Sim City were really ahead of the times. And they
knew that a misguided energy beam can do a lot of damage.

------
dkokelley
Very cool. I've always wondered about 'wireless' energy, as far as how it
could work. I wasn't aware that radio waves carried enough power to make this
feasible (and, now that I think about it, safe).

Of course this is all good, but I'm really waiting for the day when my laptop
can use something similar to keep itself charged.
(<http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2007/wireless-0607.html>)

